# Big Brother is Watching



## Uncle Bob (Oct 14, 2012)

I came back to read my last post and see if I made any errors.  It is in Green/Leed; and about sealing homes.  When I came back, at the top of the page the ad that Google put up is an ad for "Great Stuff".  I had written a tirad on sealing homes and Googles ad states *"Anyplace air gets in "Great Stuff" keeps it out.  Seal your house tight"*

Yes, advertisers now follow everywhere you search and everything you type on your computer.  If you believe that is no big deal; you have no idea that you are also being followed by Big Brother; who keeps track of key words you type.  But, hey, you don't believe it or don't care YET.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 14, 2012)

I ignore the ads.  The day I'll worry is the day my post is deleted or modified without my permission.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 14, 2012)

I agree Jake......pretty much anywhere on the internet your movements are tracked.


----------



## Rider Rick (Oct 14, 2012)

Uncle Bob,

If we don't care to be tracked is there anything we can do?


----------



## kilitact (Oct 14, 2012)

Once the advertisers are given permission to come in, they will come in with a vengence.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 14, 2012)

We've been spied on long before the internet. By a Government that distrust the populace to pay taxes by regulating financial institutions to record transactions. Even if you are paying cash; they want your zip on the receipt. If you pay $10k in cash; need to fill an IRS form to keep them off your back.

There's no privacy in your own home; if you own any property that's recorded; its public information especially if it's taxed. Calls are a recorded with and without your knowledge.

Advertisers are marketing your computer, they don't know who's using it; they are not the Big Brother and similarly as the media/press.

Francis


----------



## Coug Dad (Oct 14, 2012)

It has been going on for a long time.  I was checking air fares for an upcoming business trip to Bahrain and now many of my banner ads, including this site, are for travel to Bahrain.  Not sure what you can do about it, especially on work computers where the IT department sets the browsers and security.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 14, 2012)

If you don't want advertisers following you on the internet, run Firefox with the plugins "Noscript" and "ghostery."

  The pay attention to when you selectively turn javascript on and off.

  The other alternative is to browse particular websites in their own virtual machine (I have one for Facebook, one for Linkedin, and one for a different site that requires Google API's) - I browse this site with little javascript and no google or facebook crap allowed.

  BTW, your credit card company and bank have been tracking you since the 1970's.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 14, 2012)

Homeland Security Manual Lists Government Key Words For Monitoring Social Media, News

Homeland Security sounds a lot like double speak to me


----------



## DRP (Oct 14, 2012)

Yup, she tilled in the old beds today and has been to one of "those" sites again. Strawberries on the big banner. Yeah they look good, no way they're real.


----------



## beach (Oct 16, 2012)

Around here, even the supermarkets do it, when you become a "Member" to take advantage of lower prices, they track everything you buy and print tailored coupons on the back of the receipts....... doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Mac (Oct 16, 2012)

Unkie I don't want to tell you this but internet marketers are the least offenders....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 16, 2012)

My wife caught the Lowes add last night that they can track everything you buy for your house. It really bothered her that someone within the company would know what lockset might be on the doors. She wondered if the UPC code would identify which key number the locks are keyed too.


----------



## codeworks (Oct 16, 2012)

in responce to " i don't care to be tracked, is there any thing we can do". short of going "off paper", ie no licenese, no bank accounts, no mortgage, no car etc. there isn't much you can do. something to think about. "freedom", what exactly does it mean, how many times in your life has the definition changed ?


----------



## brudgers (Oct 16, 2012)

"Freedom" is just another word for nothing left to lose.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Oct 16, 2012)

That is good enough for me and bobby Mcgee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 16, 2012)

Mac said:
			
		

> Unkie I don't want to tell you this but internet marketers are the least offenders....


Hey Mac  

I know.  I find it interesting that George Orwell's 1984 really happened and that people don't know that all these wonderful things that are suppose to make us more free are really making it easier to micro-manage us; in fact, so much, that they can determine our every reaction and action, desire and interest, by tracking our every communication, purchase, and movement; and it's all done automatically by computers and communication towers.

It doesn't bother me; I just find it interesting; no, fascinating is more like it.


----------



## ICE (Oct 16, 2012)

They are only doing it so that they can give us what we want....or is it give us what they want to give us....or is it to make us want what they want to give us....it's all of that and so much more....commerce drives the effort and big brother says "hey that's cool how you did that, now imagine if we...."


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## ewenme (Jul 12, 2013)

I recently changed my settings to block pop-ups and disallow third-parties to store information on my computer. It seems to have cut down on the 'focused ads.' Wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 13, 2013)

I use Gibiru uncensored anonymous search.

Then I log on here and I have pop-ups of searches I have just done.

But Big Brother is not watching.

Sure.

I think Uncle Bob is on to something.

What do you think??????


----------



## peach (Jul 14, 2013)

The problem with blocking pop ups is that every secure site requires that you allow them at least temporarily... what ever temporarily means.


----------

